# What do you think treats acne the best?



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

I don't have acne and only had a little in my teens. But I know some older people who still have it and young people who do too.

What have you heard about bee venom as a treatment for acne?

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-972/bee-venom


----------

